# blackwater 23sep12



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

went out with fishn4fun this morning we were looking for trout we found a lot of them but they were all on the smaller side biggest being 18 inches. also we got a lot of rat reds.. need to find their bigger siblings...

Fishn4fun did land a nice 22-23 inch red 

I was messing with my new go pro hero 2 I don't really like the program I used to edit loses a lot of quality . What do most of you use on your mac?

Also what is the fish in the first video? 
















I forgot to get a pic of Fishn4funs red maybe he has one to post..


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice fish man. Cant wait to hit it again out in the Gulf with you.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks

I know we *WILL * go at least one more time before I leave


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Had a blast Oscar I didn't get a pic of the red he was 23". that place will be hot in a few weeks. Let me know how you do with the stripers I'm anxious to get at em


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good video and good times. Striper fishing soon. Let's get together and go.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

chaps said:


> Good video and good times. Striper fishing soon. Let's get together and go.


Yes sir im going to scout some spots after work got some intel im going to investigate 
:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

good luck! give me a yell when you get here


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I will for sure !!

We can hoop some bugs!!

Hey if you had the option to get the new pa14 or the 12 which would u get?

Gunna ask the doc if its safe to peddle again .
If he says im good .... Its on!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool vid. Fish in first video looked like a croaker.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I should have took a pic wasnt a croaker had a wierd shape and a sharp spike on its belly


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

We need to get out there before I go!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I should have took a pic wasnt a croaker had a wierd shape and a sharp spike on its belly


Atlantic bumper? aka crazyfish I believe


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think your right 
thanks


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> We need to get out there before I go!


This week fo sho!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I was messing with my new go pro hero 2 I don't really like the program I used to edit loses a lot of quality . What do most of you use on your mac?


I use IMovie on my wife's Mac to make all my movies. Does a pretty decent job, but only processes up to 720P. What do you have your GP2 set to record at? The resolution doesn't look that good.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Have it set at 960 30fps 
What do you use?


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I will for sure !!
> 
> We can hoop some bugs!!
> 
> ...


i never even been in a 14. i got the 12 because it would fit in storage. if you have the room? go 14


----------



## Tennesseeyakker (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice man! I see what my next piece of gear will be, lol.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice videos! Hey, did you ever sell your other camera? The one you replaced with the GP2 O*D*W


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I did sell it 
Thank you


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Double post sorry


----------

